# Passed strange lump (TMI post comming up)



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi.  I had a BFN   at the weekend and started my period Monday.  Yesterday I passed a very strange triangular lump of what looked a bit like skin about 3-4cm in size - could it be the beginning of a placenta do you think?  I'm off to the hospital today for my follow up appointment and have kept it for if they want to see it - I thought it might help.  I was testing from about 7dpt and never got any even very faint lines.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Gribbie, so sorry about your BFN      

I had the exact same thing after each IUI and each IVF and really panicked when it first happened   My consultant told me it was part of the womb lining and completely normal, he explained that it happened sometimes because of the extra progesterone we have to take... he also gave it a name but I can't remember what it was, sorry   

Hope that helps?

She   xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah - yes that makes sense, it looks like it was attached on one side.  Thanks - so I don't need to save it to show the doc


----------

